
Microsoft Teams is getting a Walkie Talkie feature so you can reach colleagues - samber
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/9/21058313/microsoft-teams-walkie-talkie-push-to-talk-feature-preview
======
alvatech
It’s primarily designed for “firstline workers,” employees who face customers
and run day-to-day operations inside companies.

